# 1st timer



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

finally got one thaksgiving morning. snuck in around meand stopped at 200y. hes my 1st deer. im hooked. dropped him off at the taxadermist yesterday. nice heavy 4x4. havining trouble with pics. [/img]


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

good job on the deer. he sounds like a nice one. :beer:


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's the pic, finally got it figured out.


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a pic on my photo album


----------

